# اساسيات في المراجل البخارية



## FAREEDUJS (4 سبتمبر 2009)

يرجي الافادة من هذا الملف المتعلق باساسيات انتاج البخار في المراجل البخارية


----------



## سلطان111 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر
وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال الليبى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
مشكوووووور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور ياسيدي ، و للمراجل البخرية استخدامات عدة و هي طاقة نظيفة واستخداماتها متعددة في مجالات الغزل و النسيج و انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية و المجالات الطبية و تكييف الهواء


----------



## الكيميائي النجيب (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## يحيى الجبوري (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## امير العراق (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اغاتي اذا ممكن تزويدي بخطوات تفصيلية عن تصميم البويلر او اي بحث فيه خطوات التصميم


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (16 مارس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككورررررررررررر


----------



## تايتانيك (16 مارس 2010)

ممنون وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## رناحميد (16 مارس 2010)

ممنون والف شكر


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (17 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## eng.zahid (23 يوليو 2010)

اليكم اخواني هذا التقرير البسيط عن المكثفات ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم......... منقول للاستفاادة

المكثفات
________________________________________
اسمائة :
مكثف- كوندنسر - Condenser
المكثف كما سبق يقوم بسحب حرارة الغاز وتبريده وتحويلة إلى سائل ولذلك فأنة يكون ساخن ويجب تبريده باستمرار لكي يستطيع هو نفسة بتبريد الغاز لذلك يمكن تقسيم المكثفات لثلاثة أنواع من حيث طريقة تبريدها :
مكثفات هوائية , مكثفات مائية , مكثفات تبخيرية
أولا المكثفات الهوائية :-
وسمي بهذا الاسم لان الوسط المحيط به هو الهواء الجوي أي انه يتم تخليص غاز مركب التبريد من الحرارة التي أخذها من الضاغط عن طريق الهواء
ويوجد منها نوعان :
1)- مكثف تبريد هواء طبيعي , مكثف استاتيكي 
ويعرف تجاريا باسم الشبكة أو السربنتينة : وهو يعتمد علي مرور الهواء علي مواسير المكثف لتبريدها ويستخدم هذا النوع في الدوائر الصغيرة والي تكون سخونة المكثف بها قليلة مثل الثلاجات المنزلية الصغيرة وتم شرحها بالتفصيل مع الثلاجة ذات الباب الواحد
2)- مكثف تبريد هواء جبري - مكثف ذو المروحة - مكثف ديناميكي 

حيث يوجد مروحة أمام مواسير المكثف تعمل علي دفع الهواء علي المواسير ويوجد هذا النوع في الدوائر المتوسطة الحجم والتي تكون سخونة المكيف بها عالية مثل الثلاجات الكبيرة وغرف التبريد وأجهزة التكييف الصغيرة
-2/ المكثفات المائية 
في حالة الدوائر الكبيرة والتي تكون فيها نسبة السخونة عالية جدا ويكون من الأفضل تبريده بالماء حيث يعطي كفاءة لتبريد اعلي من الهواء ويوجد أنواع من المكثفات المائية 
-a/ المكثف المائي ذو المواسير المتداخلة
ويتكون من ماسورتان أحدهما بداخل الأخر ويسير بإحداهما مركب التبريد والأخر الماء ويكون اتجاه سريان الماء عكس اتجاه سريان مركب التبريد


B- المكثف المائي ذو الغلاف والأنابيب

ويتكون كما بالشكل من مجموعة من الأنابيب يسير بها مركب التبريد ومحاطة بغلاف ملئ بالماء وهذا النوع يمتاز بأنة يقلل كثيرا من حجم المكثف لذلك يستخدم في الدوائر كبيرة الحجم.


C)- المكثف ذو الغلاف والملف:-
وهو عبارة عن غلاف علي شكل أسطوانة من الصلب توجد أعلاه فتحه لدخول الغاز وفتحه أسفله لخروج السائل بعد تكثيفه وبداخله ملف واحد أو أكثر ليمر به ماء التبريد وقد يتكون من مواسير عارية أو مواسير ذات زعانف ويستخدم في الوحدات المتوسطة 
D)- المكثف ذو الحمام :-
ويتكون من أناء أسفله فتحه لدخول الماء واعلاه فتحه لخروجها وبداخله ماسورة علي شكل ملف يمر بها سائل مركب التبريد بحيث يدخل في هذا الملف وهو في حالة بخار ويخرج منه وهو سائل مبرد.

3/ المكثفات التبخيرية
حيث يتم تسليط رشاشات ماء علي مواسير المكثف بحيث تبرد مواسير المكثف مع امرار الهواء للمساعد علي تبخير الماء .
أبراج البريد:-
وتوضع بجوار المكثفات لأعادة استخدام الماء بعد تخليصه من الحرارة التي امتصها من دورة التبريد 
أسباب أستخدامة:-
1)- في الوحدات الكبيرة حيث يلزم كمية كبيرة من المياه لتبريد مركب التبريد
2)- إذا كانت درجة الحرارة للماء الداخل للمكثف مرتفعة فيلزمه كمية كبيرة من المياه(الصحراء).
3)- في حالة ندرة وجود الماء في المكان أو ارتفاع ثمنه.
وتنقسم أبراج التبريد إلى نوعين:-
1)- أبراج تبريد هواء طبيعي:-
وذلك عندما يكون أمرار الهواء في البرج عن طريق الحمل الطبيعي.
2)- أبراج تبريد هواء ميكانيكي:-
وذلك عندما يكون امرار الهواء عن طريق مروحة

نلاحظ أن الهواء الجاف يدخل إلى البرج من الأسفل ويرتفع ليتلاقى مع قطرات الماء التي تبخ عبر 
الفتحات وهذا الماء يأتي من المكثف أو على حسب التطبيق في الدائرة ، يحصل الالتقاء بين الهواء 
وقطرات الماء في المنطقة المتوسطة التي تتكون من مواد خاصة تستطيع احتمال درجة الحرارة 
والرطوبة والبخار الناشئ من عملية الالتقاء وفي نهاية البرج توجد مروحة لدفع البخار خارج منطقة 
البرج ويمكن استخدام أبراج التبريد في عمليات التحلية أو في محطات توليد القوى ويكون فيها برج 
التبريد متصل بالمكثف ومن العوامل المهمة المؤثرة في كفاءة هذه الأبراج ما يلي :
1- -1 كمية الوقت الذي يلتقي فيه الهواء مع رشات الماء
2- -2 كمية الحرارة المنتقلة 
3 - كمية الرطوبة 
4 - نسبة وزن الماء إلى الهواء


----------



## mohammedhassan (25 يوليو 2010)

أتمنى من اى مهندس كيميائى موجود بالموقع انه يفيدنى بصور للغلايات البخارية التى تعمل بمحطات توليد الكهرباء ومكوناتها والكيماويات المستخدمة فى عملية المعالجة ولكم جزيل الشكروفائق الاحترام
وفوق كل ذى علم عليم 
الصدقة الجارية : علم ينتفع بة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبالحكيم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qusayabdul (22 مايو 2011)

دورات وكراسات عن المراجل البخارية في الروابط ادناه مع تحياتي المهندس قصي عبد الاله 

http://www.4shared.com/file/hzOOkyu8/steam_boilers_animations_flow_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/_wjz4773/steam_boiler_traning_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/PyzOOOre/steam_boiler_fire_tube.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/YSe9kBMS/steam_boilers_water_tube_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/TBJwdOV6/steam_boilers_fire_tube__lectu.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Uqp_nzfn/steam_boiler_lecture_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/PyzOOOre/steam_boiler_fire_tube.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/_wjz4773/steam_boiler_traning_2.htm


----------

